# Hydro Substrate Delma



## Bukshot911 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm am so sick of washing hydrotron. I have been looking at using 6" grow cubes. Do they hold up in an ebb and flow system or are they strictly for top fed drip systems? I would love to just plug a started cube into a bigger cube for the duration of the grow. What other alternatives to the clay pellet work well in ebb and flow systems?


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 30, 2012)

I've got a case of hugoblocks sitting here, and I'm thinking about running them in a flood tray/wick system I've thought about trying, unsure if I can grow 36-40" plants to maturity without slabbing or lots of tying em up ??

they soak up like a sponge, so yeah, I been thinking about a bottom-fed rockwool setup with a little pigtail wick down into the trough

basically asking the same questions as you, Bukshot . . . . cmon hydro guys n gals chip in here


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 30, 2012)

Bukshot911 said:
			
		

> I'm am so sick of washing hydrotron. I have been looking at using 6" grow cubes. Do they hold up in an ebb and flow system or are they strictly for top fed drip systems? I would love to just plug a started cube into a bigger cube for the duration of the grow. What other alternatives to the clay pellet work well in ebb and flow systems?


 
i think the larger cubes will work fine. i'm pretty sure the only thing you have to worry about with longterm rockwool use is, you gotta make sure you keep the lights off it. i was running a dwc and used rapid rooters, transplanted into 4" rockwool, then into my 8" netpots in 5gal buckets with hydroton over the cubes. i left one cube exposed on one of the buckets. within like 2 weeks it was already starting to grow powdery mold on it. other then that i think it will work just fine.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 30, 2012)

I've got covers for em too . . .  black on the down side, white on the up side . . . . supposed to prevent algae, which I read was a potential problem with rw . . . I just haven't taken the plunge yet, I need to fill up a few jars first


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 30, 2012)

like the setup multi . . . I was thinking about taping 2 hugos together, one on top of the other, to make a 12" deep root zone . . . but thought they might get tipsy if they go to 3' or over without any other anchoring . . .  you're automated with the top drip, but what if I just tried bottom pouring into the trays and letting em suck it up ??

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not knocking the RW cubes and E&F but I tried it once and didn't care for it. I had a fit trying to keep the PH ballanced, and the openness of the flood tray allows for a lot of humidity (which may be a good thing for those peeps in low RH areas of the world). Also having to suspend the plants that grow big to maintain stability. I love growing in coco/hydro using 2Liter pots with lots of holes drilled in the bottom. I cut coco mats to fit into the bottom to prevent the loose coco and pearlite mix from falling out and then set my pots in holes cut in the lids of plastic totes. The totes act as mini resevoirs and the lids help to suspend and stabilize the plants, and it keeps the RH from being an issue from water evaporation. 

Bukshot: you are not going to be able to get away from having to do some cleanup after a grow, but with the RW or coco/hydro buckets that I do, all you have to do is toss (or in my case, bury) the "clods" that are left over after harvest, and then rinse down the containers and totes, or flood trays. Then yer ready to start over.


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok so what I am getting out of this so far is that yes large rockwool cubes will hold up to being flooded and drained but you have to cover the tops ( and sides) to combat algae. Is the algae a huge problem? What's the worst problem that can arise from an algae coated rockwool block? Mapito sounds like a winner might have to give it at try. It's not the post grow clean up I am annoyed by here it's the pre grow hydrotron wash that's a pain. I guess if you reuse hydrotron it would be a post grow clean up but I dont.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, you definitrely have to wash the hydroton before using it or you will have a mud puppy in the resevoir for sure. 

Its funny how we all have our favorite grow methods and mediums that are all different for each of us. It just goes to show that there isn't just one correct way to successfully grow MJ. You have to find the one that works best for you and your environment.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

The only problem I have had with the 6" blocks is that after about after a year of keeping your mother plants in them they start to deteriorate quite rapidly.


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok that's exactly what I was wondering. I Had not intended to use the grow blocks for mothers. I would probably still use hydrotron for them. But do you think it's fine for a regular 3 month grow?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 30, 2012)

Bukshot911 said:
			
		

> Ok that's exactly what I was wondering. I Had not intended to use the grow blocks for mothers. I would probably still use hydrotron for them. But do you think it's fine for a regular 3 month grow?


 
100% yes. my grow took 5 months and my rockwool held up like a champ. and algea is a big issue becuase it will not just stay on the rockwool. it will get into your entire system. it will coat the tray. coat the inside of any plumbing you might have. if your run a water pump, u will be changing out filters all the time. not to mention slimey brown roots. diminished growth and yields. UGH i hate aglea


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2012)

I never washed my hydrotron.  I rinsed them in a weak bleach solution, rinsed well with plain water and never had any problems.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 1, 2012)

In effect THG you are actually washing the hydroton to some extent.
T4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if I would call spraying hydrotron with water as washing.  However, it is a very simply process.  Not a PITA at all.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 1, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I would call spraying hydrotron with water as washing.  However, it is a very simply process.  Not a PITA at all.


Hey THG get over it you know you wash your pebbles be it in a sink or showering.:hubba:

You washed dem pebbles

T4


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

It's only a bath when you add soap otherwise your just playing in the water:laugh:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2012)

LOL--obviously a matter of semetics.  If there is not soap and scrubbing involved, I do not consider it washing, however, if all you guys think that spraying something with water qualifies as washing, I will bow to your definition of things :giggle: .


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2012)

Soap and scrubbing hey it's not Saturday yet why y'all cuss in?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 2, 2012)

You gave in THG   man whats got into you ive never seen you bow down:hubba:     but i do understand what your definition means over what i said. 
Alls good though 
T4


----------



## Old Resin (Oct 25, 2012)

Keep on washing Hydroton!


----------

